# A Tour Of North Yorkshire in May 2011



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi, I am sure members can help with a trip we want to do next near. I have only ever passed through N Yorks and would like to plan a trip to the area. Whitby and Pickering come to mind. Can anyone suggest any other locations for us to visit.

Thanks and Regards

Dave


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Robin Hoods Bay
Goathland
Dalby Forrest
Thornton-Le-Dale
Helmsley
Castle Howard
Sutton Bank
Hole of Horecum (seriously!)

Lots of wildcamping locations around and about which I can let you know in more detail via PM.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We also love Whitby,there are other nice coastal places though-Scarborough and Filey spring to mind.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Rosedale Abbey has a nice caravan site in a lovely little village. 
Also if you go along Blakey Ridge heading for Castleton you can wild camp outside the Lion Inn a cracking remote pub with great beer and food.
Stokesly and Great Ayton is nice. If you go there dont miss Petch's Butchers famous for its delicious pork pies.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

There was a similar request a couple of weeks ago regarding the Yorkshire Dales. (Sorry, I don't know how to insert links etc)
So suggest have a look and you will see some fantastic places suggested.
But if you do go to Whitby, try Robins Hood Bay, Runswick Bay, Helmsley, all in that area. The North Yorks moor railway is well worth a ride, through "heartbeat" country.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

York, Railway museum, Yorvik etc


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bernard Castle - Bowes museum is a must.

Bob


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Yorkshire Dales.*

Come off the A1 at Leeming Bar Services, drive through Bedale & head for Leyburn calling at the Tea Pot & Chocolate factories, you are now in God's Country. Through Leyburn towards Hawes, you are in Lower Wensleydale. Call at the cheese factory, turn right over Buttertubs to Swaledale, then make for Reeth. then head for Richmond & back to the A1. A great 2 day trip or 7 days if you visit the 1001 other things to see, everything mentioned is free.
Stearman65
Picture Leyburn Market Square


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Evening dovtrans

A Tour ... I see no one has mentioned west of the A1.

There's a good Pub N/s at http://www.staveleyarms.co.uk/ near Masham and the famed Light Water Valley. Good food and if so free night stop.

From further south by Harrogate, go west over blubberhouses moor stopping at Stump Cross caverns to Bolton Abbey or Skipton in Craven, or Nidderdale and Pateley Bridge then up river to little switzerland of How Stean gorge, or Ripon with its cathedral, Fountain Abbey a must [world heritage] and on up Wensylade along the river Ure to Masham [old Peculiar and Black Sheep ales] Wensley, Leyburn, Aysgarth and the falls and Hawes for rope and Wenslydale cheese making, Swaledale with Richmond the castle and up to Reeth maybe north then over into Teesdale via Keld and the Tan hill pub [highest in England and a right country put beloved by our US visitors] or maybe walk Kisdon, or west to the upper the Swaledale villages or south via the Butter Tubs pass down to Hawes.

A word of caution: do ask locally about minor ways which may be marked by your sat nav such as by Crackpot or Muker to Bainbridge. Having tried hard to tell drivers the satnav was wrong and even put signs up saying road impassable except by tractor and got nothing but abuse for their pains now they don't bother - just note the passing and await the bedraggled, soaked folks walking down off the moor and charge £50 or £100 to take the tractor to the moor top and drag them out.

And please do "TEK CAIR ONT LAMS" as a Reeth farmer writes on his warning board!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Just follpw Daedalas instructions and you won't go far wrong.
~I could add a few places but it would only confuse the issue!!
Between Harrogate and Hawes you could spend a lifetime exploring without ever having to buy Euros.
Add in the North Yorks moors and you need a couple of lifetimes to explore properly.
You still won't understand the lingo but you will eat very well.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I always like to say where you can park the van when suggesting where to go so here goes with the places i have been

Scarborough
Scarborough consists of 2 bays separated by a rocky outcrop. There is a road between the 2 bays called marine parade. Along this 1.5 mile road there is car parking. A lot of the bays overhang a grass bank at the back and so you can park a motorhome and overhand the ass end.
Its a tad expensive though about £5 all day last time i went

if you get there early enough there are some big bays near to the south bay (where most of the seaside life is (shops, town, amusment arcades) and its a 5 min walk to the town. Theres a bus service between the 2 bays every 5-10 mins.

Whitby
Lovely town but not very MH freindly. You have to get there early and park in the road along side the north headland.. Tip take a little sign with you saying "no i havent been ehere all night" and leave it in the window. When i park there early (7.30am) people walk past and say "I bet hes been there al night tut tut"
I went into the tourise info office and told them i was in a MH and asked where i could park and was told by an ann widdecome lookalike
"nowhere - we dont want big motorhome blocking the roads thank you"


Filey
There are car park near the town that will take a MH but I park on west cliff which is a big car park about 1/2 mile from the town next to a camp site (or why not try the camp site) and you then have a view of the sea from about 600 feet up (great as i am a radio ham) you can walk in to the town either through the roads or along the beach.

York 
CC site 10 mins from town but your is so big needs 3 days to see it properly buy lovely town and loads to do whilst leaving van on site at rowntree park CC site

general
The road froom pickering to whitby is a nice run and about half way along there a big lay by on the moors where you can park for a cuppa. you may even see the york moors light railway steaming in the distance.
Now heartbeat has finished you can go to Goathland about 5 miles south of whitby where it was filmed and see the pub and village sets. plenty of spaces to park as they cater for coach trips. Say hello to greengrass for me (ha)

Thats all i can think of mfor the moment so hope that helps

Phill


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks to you all for the great suggestions, I am sure we will have a great time. Do I need to take money with me I have heard a rumour that Yorkshire folk are very generous!

Dave


----------

